# What line for cold weather?



## mockjordan101 (Nov 24, 2010)

On e good option that I use year round is Scientific Anglers Saltwater Mastery Series Line. It works great for me in the heat of summer and the miserable cold of right now. But if you are looking to make short shots then you may prefer SA Species Specific Redfish Taper for cold water. The real thing about it is that you have to remember to avoid mono core lines and you may even want to go to a good frehwater lineif you have an influx of fresh water during the winter and early spring. 

The GPX line is if I recall correctly a half line size heavy to help you get the most out of your rods action. In other words if you bought a rod tat you feel is too fast for you it is a great option. 

Me however I just went with the Scientific Anglers Saltwater Mastery and haven't looked back.

Good luck finding your right line.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

For the chilly water I have used Airflo striper line, which was awesome, and Sage freshwater line. The freshwater lines are much more supple and don't coil up in the cold. I also have used the Orvis all-round redfish line. It performs well in summer and winter in the south and doesn't bubble gum up after just a few weeks.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually they just closed the Orlando store and consolidated at the Titusville location. 

I am currently using the same Rio Bonefish line and it works ok it you stretch it. The SA Redfish works fine or you could go to a freshwater Bass Taper. I didn't ask but your talking about Central Florida?


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks all for the input. Maurice you are right they consolidated to the Titusville location, I should have been more clear about that. I am talking about Central Fl., I've been mostly fishing the Edgewater area and St. Johns. Emphasis being on fishing and not catching, not with the fly rod anyway 

My rod is a TFO TiCr which I understand is actually a 8.5 weight so the GPX may be matched better?

Thanks everyone for the advice, once I get something I'll post it.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

Get something with a braided core instead of a mono core, as previously posted. I think the SA Bassbug taper works pretty well.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I unfortunately have a lot of experience in cold weather fishing. I either use SA GPX, or Rio Coldwater Clouser. Both work well in colder temps. In the tropics, both are like casting an overcooked noodle.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

PCF brought up something worth remembering... Lines that stay supple and cast well in the cold can be a nightmare in warm or hot weather. You have to decide how many days you're fishing the cold as opposed to hot weather. I'd rather wrestle a bit with a line that's a bit stiff and difficult in cold weather than have lines that are soft and just plain wimpy in hot weather...


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Good point. I'm thinking about buying an extra reel and have one with cold weather line, one with warm weather.

How's the tarpon fishing going down there?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The night fishing came to a halt when the water got cold last week.. I had a trip last Friday night that we bagged in only two hours, cold water, no fish.... It will sort itself out the moment it gets mild again.

Some mild weather is just what's needed for the 'Glades as well, only just a little warmer than what's needed in Biscayne Bay for the night scene. If it warms enough Whitewater Bay turns into a magnet for big fish in January and February (something that hasn't happened the last two years...). They were in Whitewater about three weeks ago for a few days, then it got cold and the fish scooted back out into the Gulf... I'll shout out about it if it happens....


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, always enjoy the reports. Haven't gotten out lately so I can't really say what's going on up this way.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd agree with the braided line suggesting you consider some Steelhead lines as they are ALWAYS fished in cold temps.


----------

